# My favourite country music song



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

mods, if this is too offensive, then pl remove

see video below


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Is it on YouTube? Just copy and paste the url and add it to your next post.


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

no, not on youtube, just in my video files, v funny


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I think you have to load it to a host site first such as photobucket.Correct me if I am wrong.Did you download it from website or is it your own vid?


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

pm me and i can email it to you, maybe you can get it up on the forum?


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

PM'd you!


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

raf: show them to me

u get it loaded yet?

j


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm trying now! Bl**dy funny!


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

*Video Number One!*

]ShinyFiat's Vieo Number One![/url]


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Shinyfiat's Favourite Country Hit!

Loaded for Shinyfiat!...........


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

*puppies*

look at these puppies


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

watched video whilst on phone to elderly aunt. Same conversation as last week! Someoe has to show an interest


I will listen again later :lol: :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> watched video whilst on phone to elderly aunt. Same conversation as last week! Someoe has to show an interest
> 
> I will listen again later :lol: :wink:
> Dave p


The lyrics ARE quite funny if you pay attention to them but no doubt,you weren't!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Rodney Carrington, who sang that song, is on YouTube where he sings it at a concert, hilarious. There are also lots of other funny songs by him as well on there.
John


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

show me them mammaries


----------

